
Improving Equality of Opportunity: Stanford Professor Raj Chetty Lecture Series - lawrenceyan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueY5MB5w7_I?t=2m40s
======
partingshots
I appreciate the extremely analytical quantitative data based approach of this
lecture.

It provides far more grounded insight/makes it much easier to have discussions
on this problem, and hopefully will ultimately ease us towards finding
solutions that not only practically work but can be statistically tested for
efficacy.

